# Need eyes please... 9dpo



## stephx

What do you think?...

driving myself a tad crazy!


----------



## sallyhansen76

I definately see that! Was it within the time frame?
Good luck!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it, good luck!


----------



## stephx

Oooo thank you! 

It appeared straight away


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for your next test :)


----------



## LuvallmyH

:bfp:


----------



## Bittersweet

I see it and I’m using my mobile as well so isn’t always to good! I’d wait another 2 days and do another with FMU


----------



## stephx

So I tested again this morning... 

Top is 10dpo
Bottom is 9dpo

Still petrified it’s just an indent!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Definitely :bfp: congratulations x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## LadyLovenox

Looks exactly like my lines for 9 and 10 dpo!! Congratulations! Bfp!!!


----------



## JessaBear36

Top one is pink definitely not a indent line. Congrats


----------



## stephx

Thank you!!

I did a digi earlier (stupidly) which was negative, too early for that, I hope


----------



## Bevziibubble

Digis are less sensitive so give it a bit more time. Good luck ❤️


----------



## sallyhansen76

Great lines for 10dpo!! BFP for sure! congradulations!


----------



## stephx

Yay thanks everyone


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## happycupcake

Congratulations :)
Is that a Stoves Sterling in the background?


----------



## stephx

Ha, yes it is


----------

